# Chuck Liddel vs. Wanderli Silva!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

Check out the video it may not be up for long!

[yt]tNozBe2BxXE[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

That was a great fight.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, good fight.  I thought Wand would put more to Chuck, but it looks like Chuck has switched up his game plan a bit.  Those takedowns shocked the hell out of me!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great Fight!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 30, 2007)

Chuck fought a good fight. Wand look noticeable small compared to his days in Pride. Maybe coming off the roids hurt him. Didn't have that roid rage in the cage, that he is known for.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Those takedowns shocked the hell out of me!


 
I was thinking the same thing, really with Chuck we've only seen ground defence, it was awesome to see some of his ground offence!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Wow, good fight. I thought Wand would put more to Chuck, but it looks like Chuck has switched up his game plan a bit. Those takedowns shocked the hell out of me!





Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I was thinking the same thing, really with Chuck we've only seen ground defence, it was awesome to see some of his ground offence!




You guys should have heard the bar we were at that it on 16 of the 20 big sacreen and large flat screen tv's. The crowd was there to see the fight, the game was a good warm up.  They almost all gasp and or were silent when the first take down happened. 

I enjoyed the fights and the crowd as well last night.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> You guys should have heard the bar we were at that it on 16 of the 20 big sacreen and large flat screen tv's. The crowd was there to see the fight, the game was a good warm up.  They almost all gasp and or were silent when the first take down happened.


 
Heh same think happened at the bar that I was at, we were all cheering for Liddell then once the first take down, no one quite knew what to say or think!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 30, 2007)

That was one of the best fights I have seen! It really solidifies my opinion about Liddel being my favorite champion so far. He had a couple of disappointing losses, and I was afraid he would succumb to "Veterans syndrome." Veterans syndrome is a term I made up to describe veteran fighters who get too comfortable in their current training programs and fighting strategies that have worked for them for so long. As other fighters who are hungry and after them evolve, the veterans don't evolve with the sport and end up getting beat eventually by someone who becomes wise to their game.

We see this time and again from Gracie to Shamrock and so on and so on.

But Liddel (who is a world class wrestler as well as stand-up fighter) decided to do some things differently, go for some takedowns, and change up a little. All at 38 years old. It really shows that he is such a good champion with a great range of talent.

Lastly, I did want to say that much respect goes out to Silva as well. Although he was dominated in the match, the man has a head of steel. He just took a beating and kept on going, where most fighters would have been knocked out or would have given up before the third round.

All and all, nice job from both fighters...


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought the fight was great!!  I was impressed with the takedown from Chuck.  As it was said, he is usually known for the defense portion rather than the actual ground game.  I thought for sure Chuck was going to KO Silva a few times.  

Glad to see Chuck back in his game!!!


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok I just got done watching the whole card.

I agree with you all.
Great fight
Was utterly shocked to see Chuck do a takedown.

There MUST be a rematch...


----------



## thetruth (Jan 2, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> But Liddel (who is a world class wrestler as well as stand-up fighter)



Not sure world class would be appropriate.  He probably has world class take down defense nullifying the likes of Randy but what has he done as far as wrestling is concerned?  Some college I believe.  He wasn't an Olympic alternate 4 times like Randy.

He did an awesome job and I'll agree with Chuck in how impressed I was with Silva's chin

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 6, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I just got done watching the whole card.
> 
> I agree with you all.
> Great fight
> ...


 

Absolutely. Kinda dissapoints me that silva cant use his stomps in the UFC. Im surprised chuck won.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it would be neat to do a rematch Pride style using the ring and Pride rules on some of the UFC/Pride matchups.  I think that being in the octagon puts alot of the Pride fighters at a disadvantage and vice versa for their strategies.

I really like both fighters and would always root for both, I didn't really care who one this one I just wanted to see a good fight which is what was delivered.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you think Liddell and Jardine are headed for a rematch? I dont keep up with that stuff that much really, so I dont know.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see who the next opponent is for Jackson.  I wonder if Jardine/Liddell will have another fight before one of them faces Jackson or if Jardine will get the next shot at it.


----------



## Odin (Jan 8, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> It will be interesting to see who the next opponent is for Jackson. I wonder if Jardine/Liddell will have another fight before one of them faces Jackson or if Jardine will get the next shot at it.


 
Jacksons next fight is against Forrest Griffin after TUF 6.

Not sure what Dana is planning for Liddell.....I cant see Liddell getting his title back for now would he risk another lose to jackson?, if i was liddell i would do what he was thinking about at the start of last year and make the move up to heavyweight.

As for silva he's a very light light-heavyweight, most have to cut weight to go make weight Wandi has to gain it a move to middle weight might be an option for him.


----------

